# [Mondays 5pm-6pm] Youth Ballet Classes - The Brix



## Alo Licentia! (Apr 23, 2012)

*Sahara dance ballet classes*

Ballet is a wonderful art form which can help coordination, posture, increase strength and mobility.  Sahara dance's aim is to help build confidence in this art form ensuring the best outcome for their pupils. 

The spacious studio has mirrors, changing room, toilets and a seating area. 

*Classes start:* Monday 23 April, 5 to 6pm 
*Age:* 12 to 16 years old 
*Levels:* Beginners, Intermediate and Advance are all welcome. 
*Price:* £5.00 
*Introductory rate:* First two lessons for £8.00 instead of £10.00 

*Address:* The Brix at St. Matthews, Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1JF 
*Transport:* Buses; 35, 37, 45, 59, 159, 109, 118, 133, 196, 250, 345, Tube: Brixton Tube Station (Victoria Line)
Refreshments are available to purchase: Tea, Coffee, Hot/Cold Food 
Ballet Teacher is CRB Checked. Car Parking is available 
Wheelchair and Pushchair accessible. Parents/Carers are welcome to stay.

*For more information:* contact Alexzandra Ashman on aashman1988@hotmail.co.uk


----------

